# Anatoly Yakovlevich Lepin (1907 - 1984)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Russian (Latvian) Soviet composer.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

*АНАТОЛИЙ ЯКОВЛЕВИЧ ЛЕПИН (1907-1984) *


----------

